# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Okrugli stol - izvještaj

## vesna72

Odmah na početku isprika, što mi je trebalo ovako dugo   :Embarassed:  

03. 11. ove godine održan je u organizaciji Udruge Roda okrugli stol pod nazivom "Porodiljne naknade - egzistencijalno ili predizborno pitanje".

Odaziv gostiju bio je poprilično dobar, tako da su prisustvovali:

Gđa Jadranka Kosor - HDZ
Gđa Milanka Opačić - SDP
Gđa Slavica Jakobović Fribec - LS
Gđa Mirjana Crnjak-Habek - HSS
Dr. Lada Magdić - Klinika za ženske bolesti Petrova
Gđa Mirjana Mladin Čikara - predstavnica Ministarstva zdravstva
Gđa Adinda Dulčić - ravnateljica DZZOMM-a, ujedno i predstavnica Ministarstva rada i socijalne skrbi
Gđa Dejana Buillet - DZZOMM
Gosp Željko Stazić - HZZO
Gosp. Ninoslav Bartulović - HZZO
Gđa Sanda Malbaša - CESI,
vrijedne Rode, te prestavnici medija

Nakon uvodnog govora gđe Magdć, svi smo se složili u mišljenju da bi odlučivanje o trajanju porodiljnog dopusta i visini porodiljne naknade trebalo biti u domeni struke, a ne dnevne politike.

Jednoglasno je i mišljenje da je porodiljna naknada zaposlenih žena preniska, te da ne omogućava zadovoljenje osnovnih egzistencijalnih potreba. Roda je iznijela stav da bi porodiljna naknada trebala biti naknada plaće, a ne socijalna pomoć; te samim time i ovisiti o visini plaće, a ne biti limitirana ili izjednačena.

Iako smo očekivali da ćemo čuti uobičajenu priču kako država nema novaca, ona je izostala. Najviše nas je iznenadio SDP sa najavom delimitacije porodiljne naknade za prvih 6 mjeseci, te najavljenim povećanjem za drugih šest. I sami se slažu da je se jedino porodiljna naknada u prijašnjim godinama nije revalorizirala u odnosu na troškove života, porast prosječne plaće i sl, te je njihova namjera to ispraviti u najkraćem mogućem roku.
Gđa Kosor je naglasila kako se njena stranka od početka zalaže za vraćanje naknada na stanje prije 2001 godine, te najavila još niz mjera pronatalitetne obiteljske politike, uključujući i smanjenje doprinosa na i iz plaća za roditelje s više djece, bolju institucionalnu skrb (od vrtića, pa na dalje), vraćanje dječjeg doplatka studentima i sl.

Gđa Dulčić izjavila je u ime DZZOMM-a da su se u odgovorima za EU potkrale greške, drago im je da smo ih na njih upozorili, i one će biti ispravljene, budući da nisu posljedica namjere nego propusta. Ujedno je potvrdila planiranu delimitaciju naknada za prvih 6 mj.

Iako gospoda iz HZZO-a o tome ne znaju još ništa, oni su nas obradovali vijestima o isplati porodiljnih naknada na tekući račun odabrane banke, čime bi se rješili mnogi problemi na koje već duže vrijeme upozoravamo. Potpisali su, naime, ugovor sa Zagrebačkom bankom, i oni će PN usmjeravati na tu banku, koja će dalje novce proslijeđivati na odabrani račun svakog pojedinačnog korisnika. Tako će se PN smatrati redovnim primanjem i sa stajališta banke, te neće više dolaziti do ukidanja dozvoljenog prekoračenja, revolving kredita i sl.
Izjavili su da to ranije nije bilo moguće radi nedovoljne povezanosti sustava, visokih troškova koji su proizlazili iz nedostatne informatizacije poslovanja, ali tog problema od idućeg mjeseca više ne bi trebalo biti.

Slijedeća dobra vijest iz HZZO-a je da će otac moći koristiti roditeljski dopust u onom trenutku kada to roditelji odluče, te da neće biti potrebno odluku najaviti u petom mjesecu života djeteta, kao do sada.

Predstavnice HSS-a i LS-a naglasile su kako i njihove stranke posvećuju brigu obitelji i roditeljstvu, te iznjele svoju viziju budućnosti.

Svima je zajedničko povećanje prava.

Da li su to samo predizborna obećanja, ili će se zaista i ostvariti - ostaje nam da vidimo.

Raduje nas da su mediji također posvetili pozornost našoj akciji, te su izjave prenesene u većini dnevnih novina, te na radiju i TV.

U posljednje vrijeme sve je više komentara u dnevnom tisku na tu temu, a to nam je i bio cilj.

Progovorili smo o problemu i potaknuli daljnje rasprave. Nadamo se da ćemo se ovom, a i slijedećim povezanim akcijama, približiti i korak bliže rješenju.

I za kraj, zahvaljujem svim pomagačima u pripremi okruglog stola. Žao mi je što tamo nije bilo više Roda, ali i ovako je vladalo jednoumlje   :Laughing: 

Čim nađem malo vremena, dodam vam i linkove na reakcije u tisku.

----------


## Oriana

Vesna, daj mi pojasni, jesu potpisali taj ugovor sa Zagrebačkom bankom ili je postupak u tijeku??

Inače, moram primjetiti same žene na Okruglom stolu, izuzev g. Bartulovića i Stazića

----------


## vesna72

Rekli su da je sve dogovoreno sa Zagrebačkom bankom, da su ugovor potpisali i da bi se do kraja mjeseca trebalo omogućiti primanje naknade na tekući.

Što u ugovoru piše, od kada se počinje s realizacijom, to točno ne znamo.

Poanta je da će oni plaćati nekakvu naknadu zagrebačkoj banci, koja će sredstva dalje raspoređivati, a da kada bi slali sredstva direktno da bi trebali plaćati svakoj banci posebno, i to veću naknadu.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Vesna, kome se točno treba obratiti u HZZO-*u - jer oni tamo pojma nemaju da je ikakav ugovor potpisan?
Pravnoj službi?

ili ovim predstavnicima koji su bili na okruglom stolu.

----------


## vesna72

Ponovno naglašavam da su predstavnici HZZO-a *najavljivali realizaciju (početak primjene) tih novosti krajem mjeseca.*

Čim saznamo nešto novo, obavijest ćemo Vas - kako putem foruma, tako i na portalu.

----------


## zrinka

koristim priku da jos jednom cestitam vesni i cijeloj ekipi na odlicno pripremljenoj i pogodjenoj tribini  :Smile:   :Idea:

----------


## Kate13

Vesni i ekipi 5+ za odlicno odradjen okrugli stol, a za sve ostalo ZIVI BILI PA VIDJELI! Zanimljivo kako SVI odjednom vide propuste, nedostatke, manjkavosti i ostalo odredjenih stvari kad su izbori blizu!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## renata

cure, super je bilo, jako mi je zao sto nisam dosla

opet jedna nakon izbora?? :D

----------


## vesna72

Vidjet ćemo kako će se ispunjavati predizborna obećanja  :wink:

----------


## mirakul

svaka čast  :D

----------


## maruska

Drage moje,

  trudim se razmisljati pozitivno, ali nekako mi ne ide. Jednostavno...tolika obecanja...Ne mogu si pomoci ali tesko mi je vjerovati u to. A pogotovo u vezi one tri godine porodiljnog dopusta za trece dijete. Zivi bili pa vidjeli!

----------


## Alamama

Maruska, razumijem tvoju rezigniranost
nakon 2,5 godine ove teme i ja se slicno osjecam, samo da ti kazem da ovo za 3 godine za 3 dijete da nam je u nedjelju na nasoj akciju g.Kosor rekla da to mora proc. A sad zivi bili...

----------


## stella

Da li netko zna mogu li se naknade primati preko ZABA-e?

----------


## mamma san

Na žalost Stella, ja znam! NE MOGU!   :Mad:   Jučer sam otvorila porodiljski, i na moj upit da li mogu ostaviti tekući od banke, odgovorili su da ne mogu. Naknade i dalje idu preko štednog računa HPB.

Mislim da ovo ne treba komentirati.

----------


## stella

Znači ipak su bila samo predizborna obećanja u pitanju...  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------

Osim što je u proračunu ušlo povećanje rodiljskih naknada od 01.07...kao što je bilo obećano...

Kako se ono kaže...zrno po zrno, kamen po kamen...ne možemo očekivat da će se sve preko noći popravit...

----------


## stella

Dakle,tko krene na porodiljni od 1.7. za te žene važe promjene?

----------


## tweety

cekaj!
da li tko krene od 1.7. na porodiljni ili ce povecanje (ako se radi o njemu), dobiti sve mame kojima drugih sest "ide" nakon 1.7.?

----------


## tweety

sad sam vidjela da se na "pravna pitanja", prica o mom pitanju!

----------


## vesna72

Vjerujem da će se odnositi na sve koji se 01.07. zateknu na porodiljnom, bez obzira kad su počeli.

Tekst još uvijek nije objavljen, pa ne mogu to tvrditi sa sigurnošću. Čim ga objave, dobit ćete provjerenu informaciju   :Smile:

----------


## koky

Ja ko da sam sa Marsa pala   :Embarassed:   Cijelo vrijeme brijem kako mi drugih 6 mjeseci ide porodiljna naknada od nekih 2.500,00 ili 2.600,00 nisam ziher a sad mi frendica kaze da nista od toga!!?? Jel ko zna ista o tome? Oce li biti sto od toga ili ne?

----------


## sandraf

koky, mozda nisam bas u toku, bila sam 100% sigurna da se usvojila ta promjena od 1600-2500 kn (ovisno o visini place) i pocet ce se primjenjivati od 01. 07.
nisam cula da se nesto mijenjalo. a vjerujem da bi to bila vijest...
javit ce ti se odgovorne, ali vjerujem da nema mjesta panici  :Smile:

----------


## koky

Ajde to mi je drago cut  :D . A kako to mislis ovisno o visini place... kaj nije onda 2.500,00 za sve koji su u radnom odnosu? Ili?

----------


## sandraf

ne, ovisi cini mi se o visini tvoje place. imas postove o tome, mozda "visina porodiljne naknade", nedavno sam vidjela, pa procackaj.

----------

